# First time pic poster.. Large, High end exterior



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey Guys!

I've been on this forum for a little over a year now.... This is the first time I have posted some pics of my projects.

We started a larger residential exterior, we are contracted to paint all exterior stucco/facia/soffits/doors/frames.

This job will take about 10 days or so with 3 guys. 2 experienced painters/sprayers which is my brother and I. With also some help from 1 helper.

We started by power washing the entire house.
Now we have 2 days into the front of the house which we are just finishing up to move around and do the other 3 sides.

I will post pictures of the progress as we move along.

The house started out as a awful orange and we are painting it to a gray.

We still have about another half a day on the front of the house... A few details to tie up.

Thanks guys! Let me know your thoughts

The picture of the city is our view off the back deck! So beautiful!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I like the grey better...nice one!

Share what products you are using.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice job but if it were me I would cover that blue stone up under the pump more, If a five of paint goes over your gunna have a huge mess on your hands. When I do a exterior I always try to keep most things on the grass if I can


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

I usually have the graco on a big 20x20 canvas drop sheet.... The pics were taken at the end of the day during cleanup. The whole area was drop clothed off.

As for products we are using General Paint acrylic breeze Flat on the stucco. The trim we are using benmoore collections low luster.


----------



## Greenworks Painting (May 6, 2012)

Nice project. Do you always spray projects like this? Or was it per request by your customer? I just think it would take more material and more time versus standard brush and roll. Been a while since I've sprayed an exterior similar to this scope....so just asking.

_____________________________________________________________________
Chicago Painters Chicago Painting Contractor Residential Painter Chicago Commercial Painting Contractor Chicago Lake Forest Painter


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Greenworks Painting said:


> Nice project. Do you always spray projects like this? Or was it per request by your customer? I just think it would take more material and more time versus standard brush and roll. Been a while since I've sprayed an exterior similar to this scope....so just asking.
> 
> _____________________________________________________________________
> Chicago Painters Chicago Painting Contractor Residential Painter Chicago Commercial Painting Contractor Chicago Lake Forest Painter


Well yes most exterior stucco re-paints we spray. It allows for a more uniform finish. We have a few spots we have brushed and rolled... We have tried a 25mm roller and a split foam roller on some spots but it's alot more difficult to squeeze the paint into the pores and make it cover. So I would say spraying is alot faster and better looking. I would loose my mind if I were to brush and roll the stucco.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

When I first started scrolling, I was going to ask why you didn't advise them that the gold was hideous.. but they the after pictures started coming. It looks great man. Much much better. A nice sized project for sure!
Keep it up, and keep posting pics as you progress.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

You forgot to paint the chimney. :whistling2::jester:

Seriously though, great looking job! :thumbsup:


----------



## dubinpainting (Feb 16, 2010)

why did you start with the bottom of the house first?


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

dubinpainting said:


> why did you start with the bottom of the house first?


Just to get the lay of the land. The front of the house is so broken up with roof tops,starting either the top or bottom didn't matter....
As for the other sides I will be starting top to bottom..... Simply because they are straight 45ft walls and I so I don't have to put my ladders on freshly sprayed stucco.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks great. Spray & back roll baby! Get you some 1" or 1 1/4" super dooz or lambs wool. you'll really move out then.


----------

